# Northeast Kingdom Weather



## nekweather (Mar 12, 2011)

If your planning a trip up to Jay Peak or to the North Country of Vermont, check out Northeast Kingdom Weather. I've got live dynamic weather updating every few seconds from my weather station located centrally in the NEK along with streaming live web cams including a snow cam. Most importantly if you're looking for a local forecast, I provide daily updates on the Northeast Kingdom Weather Facebook Fan Page
Finally, If you'd rather listen than read, I provide a morning forecast and technical discussions streaming online 24/7 by heading on over to the website at www.nekweather.net, scroll down to the bottom of the front page and click Play. Glad to have found such an awesome forum, wish I had found this earlier in the season, but hope all of you will take the time to check out my weather site, become a fan over on Facebook and get up North for some spring skiing!

Derek ~ Northeast Kingdom Weather


----------



## TheBEast (Mar 12, 2011)

Cool, thanks.  Headed up to Jay for the annual Bachelor Party (our 5th season) the 24th-27th.  Will definitely check out your site as we get closer.


----------

